# Forum Banners



## DomLangowski

I know some of you are quite good at creating banners so i just wanted to get you guys involved in creating some for this forum which we can use for links.

Banners should be 468 x 80 pixels

If possible include the following

Forum name - *Fancy Mice Breeders Forum*
Web Url - *Http://www.FancyMiceBreeders.Com *

Post your creations here


----------



## daisy

I whipped up a few (got carried away)


----------



## Angelmouse

I am loving the 3rd one down! Can we have that one it looks stunning with those 2 meeces


----------



## Maze

Mine!  ...well...soon!   :lol: lol 2nd & 3rd are my favs.


----------



## DomLangowski

Again another topic i wanted to bump up, does anyone have any creative idea's?

Daisy, do you have anymore we could use as the URL has now changed.


----------



## DomLangowski

Bumpy bump ! :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I'll have a go at a couple, but be aware, My photoshop skills aren't amazing


----------



## Rissy

You guys, (of both genders,  sorry it might be very kiwi), are very clever. I like the 3rd one down by Daisy. Looking forward to more.


----------



## DomLangowski

Just wanted to add these new additions which have been sent from nuedaimice




























I love these and I will be adding these to the links page if anyone wanted to update the links on there website.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Haslam

hey are very very nice


----------



## WNTMousery

I'm going to make some others, too.


----------



## WNTMousery

These are animated.


----------



## WNTMousery

Here are the two non-animated versions. I think this one turned out cute. I used the Asian style font since they are Siamese mice. lol


----------



## Jack Garcia

Those are excellent, Jenny! I'm flattered that you could use some of my photos!


----------



## DomLangowski

I just wanted to bring this topic back to life to see if anyone wants to show off there banner making skills


----------

